# 1968 Stingray Lemon Peeler value???



## slamdunc09 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi-

I'm not a bike collector, but have always admired these since my best friend in school had one.  Found this one and I'm wondering what the range of value is? The tag says 99% original.  What should I be looking at?

Mike


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 23, 2019)

Wrong seat of course but they get to be pretty expensive. Anywhere from probably 1000$-2000$


----------



## stoney (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice bike. It still has the original pogo seat post. Someone added the front fender. '68 had no front fender. Rear tire looks to have been replaced. Should have yellow line I believe. If the price is in the middle above estimate I feel that is good. Some you see for much more but they don't seem to sell. My opinion and I sure don't know everything.


----------



## spoker (Feb 23, 2019)

friend of mine has a truly all og lemon with a disc,$3500


----------



## unregistered (Feb 23, 2019)

68 should have a pogo seatpost, too. Not sure if this is one or not. Seat is incorrect and that’s a big $$$ item. I see $1100 here, prices have been trending down for a couple of years now and I don’t see them going back up.

Speedo and light could be sold to recoup some $$ though.


----------



## Rollo (Feb 23, 2019)

... It does appear to have the pogo seat post ... Speedometer is off of a Schwinn exercise bike ... no Stingray logo on the face ... no speedo cable or drive ... Should have red dot eye poker brake levers ... Wrong year derailleur ... it should have the smooth style chain wheels not cogged ... Repop pedals ... I'd  lose the cheap front fender ...
... Still a clean original paint Lemon Peeler dated June-'68 ...


----------



## mcmfw2 (Feb 24, 2019)

Pretty decent paint,  Weak guard hurts it as does the incorrect seat and rear tire it also has a later year rear strut and deraillieur , incorrect cables, incorrect seat hardware and an aftermarket front fender ... someones has certainly been into it  ... The Rear tire and seat will set you back an easy $600 if you can find them...  Nowhere near being 90% original...


----------

